# March 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

March has arrived which often means Spring for some of you. Here, it is still cold and icy, but should be warmer SOON! :whoo: Ready for the challenge this month? Here goes --------------

The EYES have it! We all likely know the saying *"the eyes are the window to the soul"*, right? So let's see what your Havanese' eyes are telling you. What is your interpretation of the language your Hav speaks to you with, using his or her beautiful eyes?

Share some of your pictures with us! You can post as often as you like. :whoo: 


















* painting by Cyrille Jubert*​
**** Please keep posts in this thread related to the subject. Thank you! *


----------



## Jérôme

Artus eyes










Cisco with and without eyes


----------



## Lina

Oh I love eyes! Jerome, Artus and Cisco have great eyes. Very pretty.

It will be hard to do Hitchcock's as he never stands still enough while he's awake... but I do have this one from February that I really love:










And one of Kubrick's from back in January:










I'm going to make March my goal to try to get better eye shots as they are some of my favorite. Great challenge Marj!


----------



## Laurief

I LOVE YOU!!


----------



## Sheri

Tucker's eyes.....


----------



## Jill in Mich

"I'm being as patient as I can"


----------



## Sheri

Ahh, don't these eye shots make you want to hold their little heads and just melt into them?! 

And, I have to laugh at Cisco's "eye" shot, where you only see hair--love it! 

Jill, is that Tess or Cody?

Laurie, is that Lily? She's got lovely eyes.

I love all the colors in Kubrick, and little Hitchcock's eye is so active looking, even holding still.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great challenge Marj! :clap2:

You never cease to amaze me with your great challenges!:thumb:

Great eyes everyone! I love seeing the really great shots from everyone!


----------



## Laurief

Yes, Sheri, that is my beautiful Lily!! Her eyes are one of my favorite things about her. Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## CacheHavs

Marj, you have such a creative mind. I always go blank, and then when I see your next challenge it's like "oh what a great idea".

I love the eye shots, I love the different expressions.

Here is a couple of shots of Giovanni

*"Mom I can't see real well, can you help?"*









*"Thanks Mom, Oh man you have that thing stuck on your face again?"*









Sorry they are not that clear, but it is a little dark today with the clouds out side, not much natural light


----------



## Missy

Oh...I LOVE THIS CHALLENGE!!! I love my boys eyes... I love every one of our Havs eyes.... Post as often as we want? Marj... do you really think you had to specify that? we are all CDP's even if you tell us we can only post one shot ...we post many!!!LOL. ok off to study the boys eyes...


----------



## pjewel

Heather, is this any better?


----------



## CacheHavs

ok these came out a little better

Oskarka's Eyes









BG's Eyes









And Fidorka's Eyes or should I say Eye


----------



## CacheHavs

Geri thanks for trying, His color was fine, but for some reason, (and now I figured it out, my setting on my camera was off) the pictures themselves were/are blurry/fuzzy. 
I did my girls and realized that it was still the same, then I noticed that someone had changed a setting on my camera. So now I will try to get some more of Gio, but later


----------



## pjewel

I so love all their eyes. I want to hug every one of them. Here are the boys.


----------



## pjewel

Heather, they're all beautiful. Love BG's eye shot.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sheri said:


> Jill, is that Tess or Cody?


That was Tess. Here's Cody....









And the two together (Tess on the left, Cody on the right)


----------



## mintchip

I love seeing their eyes!


----------



## Brady's mom

Everyone's havs have such beautiful eyes! Here is Brady with is expressive eyes. He really can talk through his eyes.

*No, I don't want to go outside for "last call before night night potty, I am still resting here"*


----------



## Brady's mom

And, here is Dugan.

*Hehe, I can do whatever I want and get away with it since she can never stay mad that this innocent face *


----------



## mitrus

I took this picture a few weeks ago and loved it. I look into those eyes and see love. But she was probably thinking "What are you doing, I'm trying to sleep."


----------



## Missy

these are my all time favs of my boys eyes!


----------



## mintchip

Great idea Marj!


----------



## Poornima

Great idea, Marj. Fabulous pictures, everyone!


----------



## Posh's Mom

nice pictures everyone. great idea marj, i'm so on this.


----------



## Laurief

Who could forget those eyes on Miss Gigi!!ound:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Laurie, good one! LOL That Gigi girl is a cutie, but "my, what big eyes you have, Grandma!" ound: LOVE that pic of Lily. That's what I kind of 'miss' with Ricky. His face is so dark and hairy that I don't see his eyes very well unless he's looking up at me or I pull the bangs away. With a white or sable/cream dog, you see the eyes even behind a veil of bangs.

Missy, that pic of Cash is so heartwarming. I love those two photos of your boys. Lina, Hitch has such an "impish innocence" about him. He must have you wrapped around his paw by now. :biggrin1: 

Oh gosh, these are such lovely portraits of your Havs' eyes, everyone!!!!! I am loving your pictures so far and it's only day one!! :whoo: I thank you all for your lovely words, but for this one, I can't take all the credit. My soon-to-be 19 yr. old suggested it while I was :frusty: trying to decide on what to post. I loved his idea immediately and realized I'd been wanting to do this for a while now, but had put it on the back burner. So glad you'll enjoy posting for this challenge. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## marjrc

My fave close-up of Ricky, that a photographer friend took at our first Havanese picnic 2 summers ago. I will have some taken this month, to be sure, but for now, I have to put this one up.  He has such deep, loving eyes.


----------



## trueblue

LOVE this thread! I'll try to post some puppy eyes tomorrow. Too busy loving on them tonight after not seeing them since Tuesday...


----------



## Sheri

Marj, I love the picture of Ricky, he's beautiful in it! Must be because of the pro photographer that his eye show so well in him glossy black face. I can't get Tucker's eyes too well, and he's not black!


----------



## Maxmom

What beautiful pictures. Cody, you take my breath away!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is a baby pic of the Havabrat Heidi- I couldn't belive the eyelashes she had! They aren't quite that lush anymore-


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Daisy's eyes, belly up!*

Hard to get the eyes to show on a black faced dog...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki's eyes*

And here is Riki boy...Mom, if you flash that camera one more time in my face...so I am CLOSING my eyes and hiding out in the corner!


----------



## Missy

ohhh those lashes!!! Heidi looks like quite the flirt.


----------



## herrick51

What beautiful pictures! (Marj, you are terrific. . .such a great idea.) These wonderful close-up shots make me wish for a better camera - or maybe better skills!

So here are a few of my boy's soulful eyes:


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness, I cannot believe those eyelashes on Heidi!!! What we would all pay for those!! I never thought to look close enough to my guys eyes to see that they actually even HAD eyelashes


----------



## Lina

I love all these eye shots! Heidi's eyelashes really are amazing, wow! Sometimes I wish that Kubrick and Hitchcock had lighter faces so I could get some eyelash shots, but they just blend in with the black. Then again, I'm glad I don't have to deal with any tear staining! 

Here's one of Hitchcock I got yesterday. I love his eye in this one!

Sly Look


----------



## herrick51

*Oh, No! Mom's got her camera out AGAIN. . .*

Kubrick has the most beautiful eyes! Heidi's eylashes are toooo wonderful. All of you inspired me to try some close-ups.









and one more . . .


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, Heidi! Beautiful eyes!

I love Riki's picture. Max closes his eyes knowing a flash is coming.

Brody, aaaawwwww!

Kubrick, what can I say, you're gorgeous.

Here's a picture of my sweet Cooper. Max won't leave his eyes open long enough. lol


----------



## herrick51

Beautiful Cooper! How do you ever keep that white so gorgeous ???


----------



## Maxmom

Cooper would tell you I am always picking out his eye boogers! lol


----------



## Jill in Mich

Maxmom said:


> Cooper would tell you I am always picking out his eye boogers! lol


ound:ound:Cody too! He hates that! Janan, you could switch our photos of Cooper and Cody and not be able to tell the difference. I love your photo.


----------



## maryam187

I've posted this one before and will have to take new ones soon. And I had to add one of Lilly's (neighbor's dog) pretty blue eyes. Great challenge Marj!

As always, click to enlarge!


----------



## kelrobin

Is Lilly sniffing Pablo? ound: Sorry, it looked so funny! 

I can't believe how DIFFERENT all the brown eye colors are . . . they are beautiful! And the expressions are all unique too. Great idea, Marj . . . I need to find Jackson's eyes under his mophead. It's funny how something so simple as the eyes can be so fun and creative.


----------



## maryam187

Kathy, she was standing right in front of him, maybe 1.5 feet away. I thought it looked cool to have her sharp in the background and Pablo out of focus in the front. Pablo wouldn't let her sniff, he was a little terrified, LOL.


----------



## Jill in Mich

maryam187 said:


> Kathy, she was standing right in front of him, maybe 1.5 feet away. I thought it looked cool to have her sharp in the background and Pablo out of focus in the front. Pablo wouldn't let her sniff, he was a little terrified, LOL.


If I had those blue eyes looking at me so intently - like I was about to be dinner - I'd be terrified too!


----------



## havjump

Wonderful thread!!! Havs eyes are so expressive.
These eyes make my heart melt every day!!
Cosmo's Eyes....


----------



## noa and me

here's a couple of Noa. 
with a bow, so you (her too!) can see better: 









and after i trimmed her bangs (first cutting of hair!)


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love seeing everyone's beautiful eyes! I went back through photos so I even have a few puppy pics in here....I don't know how to add text for each photo so I have to do it this way, 1. First grooming, sweet eyes. 2. Uh oh, I think I'm stuck... 3. I hate bath day! 4. Don't worry Mom, I watching over him!


----------



## marjrc

Lina wrote: *"Sometimes I wish that Kubrick and Hitchcock had lighter faces so I could get some eyelash shots, but they just blend in with the black. Then again, I'm glad I don't have to deal with any tear staining!"*

That's EXACTLY how I feel, Lina! I love that I don't have to deal with tear staining, but yeah....... picture-taking is a challenge! :frusty: That's a funny shot of Hitch. lol

Oh my, Brody is such a soft, romantic looking boy! I love his eyes. Heidi's eyelashes are to die for!! Noa, you are so pretty under all that hair!  Cooper has a most gorgeous eye. Wow! Poor Riki. Why do you put him through all that, Linda? ound:

Cosmo, Pablo's "friend" and Scooter have amazing eyes ! I love that shot of Pablo, Maryam. He's so sweet. Ann, that bath shot is a hoot!!!!! LOL

Here are some of Sammy's eyes. Ricky's are incredibly tough to see !! :frusty:

View attachment 20797


View attachment 20799


*"Mom, you said if I was a good boy, I could go play outside. Please!!?"*

View attachment 20798


----------



## herrick51

OMG - they just get better and better! Scooter is such a doll, Pablo and Noa are so wonderful, and Marj, your boys have the most beautiful brown eyes in all that dark hair. . .this is such a great thread, with all the different expressions!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I always thought people were crazy when they'd talk about different "looks" their dogs would give them. Now I totally get it!


----------



## Maxmom

Cosmo, you're beautiful! Scooter, that second photo looks like your a stuffed animal stuck in the cushions! Marj, with those eyes Sammy and Ricky should be able to go outside to play any time they want.

As soon as I give my boys a bath, you will see more pictures. They have been roughhousing and by the end of the day Max always looks like he's stuck his face in Dippity Doo!


----------



## Missy

so cute!!! I know we're supposed to be looking at eyes but Ann, I never noticed scooters pink and brown nose before!!! how cute it that?


----------



## havjump

I think all the eyes are beautiful....Sammy's appear to show exactly what he is thinking! Love the brown.


----------



## micki2much

Marj - I LOVE this one, I have always LOVE the eyes on these guys!!!! They sooo speak directly to your heart!!!! THAT is why I keep telling DH I need a new camara, I want those GREAT shots that sooo many of you have posted here, they are all soooo beautiful!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy said:


> so cute!!! I know we're supposed to be looking at eyes but Ann, I never noticed scooters pink and brown nose before!!! how cute it that?


Apparently his nose makes him imperfect so he can't be shown, made him perfect for us though! I fell in love with him the moment he crawled into my lap and when I saw his nose I knew he was coming home with us!


----------



## marjrc

I've been enjoying these pictures too, so I'm glad you all are. :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

I love everyone's photos!!!
Just a little note........(hope you don't mind Marj :hug there is a Havanese Forum group on flickr. http://www.flickr.com/groups/havaneseforum/. Come check it out!


----------



## DAJsMom

I love all the eyes!

Indie is black, and I have a terrible time getting a good shot of her at all. I took this yesterday though and I really like it. And you can see her eyes.


----------



## mintchip

Joelle I love that shot! We have the same issue-----one light color face and one dark. They are hard to photograph---especially together :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom

Max hates having his picture made, but I managed to get some shots with his eyes open!


----------



## iluvhavs

*Mom, do we have to do this now? I just woke up!*









I love this old photo.........*Who me? No I don't know anything!*


----------



## iluvhavs

I gotta give the fur babies baths tomorrow and I'll take more than.

Great eyes everybody. The "eyes" do have it


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*The Eyes of March--Linus style*

As a lot of you know, it is hard to photograph black-faced dogs. Here are my sweet Linus eyes. I am so lucky I get to look into them every day. 

























Oooh, we should do noses next month! I am enjoying all of the eye shots; I love eye shots.
Karen


----------



## Jane

These are fabulous shots, everyone!

Nothing better than a Hav....than a Hav up REALLY CLOSE!


----------



## karin117

*Otis eyes*

This is the eyes of my wonderfull Otis. Love is in the air!


----------



## ivyagogo

This is fun. I love Havanese eyes. They are so expressive.


----------



## ivyagogo

Maxmom said:


> Cooper would tell you I am always picking out his eye boogers! lol


I am constantly doing it too. Don't you hate when you see dogs with tons of gunk collected at their eyes? Why do their owners let that happen? It's so gross.


----------



## Missy

*Where's Jasper?*

The boys got groomed yesterday and came back looking a bit like poodles...Jasper was obviously embarrassed as he was trying to camouflage himself... the eyes say...please don't look at me.

View attachment 20860


View attachment 20861


View attachment 20862


----------



## maryam187

I am loving these eyes! 
Linus looks like a tiny little rascal (sp?) with a sweet soul. 
Otis is a beautiful Hav! 
I hope as Gryff's hair grows in, it'll be harder for you, Ivy, to take pics, no fair! LOL 
Oh poor little Jasper!


----------



## maryam187

Here are some Pablo shots, please click to enlarge otherwise it is hard to really see his eyes on some.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So cute!!!


----------



## iluvhavs

These eyes are beautiful everybody!

Well, we just finished with baths and trims for the kids. Here's Lucy looking lovingly at the camera and Rico and his majestic self.


----------



## Poornima

Gotta love all those expressive Hav eyes! Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## Poornima

Lizzie and Benji are not too thrilled at mom being a paparazzo lately. Here are just a few to share.


----------



## Jérôme




----------



## mimismom

Mimi finally decided to let me take a picture of her...


----------



## maryam187

Oh Elizabeth, what a sweet cutie pie she is!


----------



## mimismom

maryam187 said:


> Oh Elizabeth, what a sweet cutie pie she is!


Thank you!! She was having so much fun today with the nice weather!


----------



## Leeann

I still need to get Riley, he keeps blinking on me. I was thinking Monte was going to be the hard one but did manage to get one.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're all so cute!!!


----------



## marjrc

Joelle, the best shots of our black Havs are most definitely outdoors. Great job on Indie's picture. I love her eyes! 

I'm falling in love with all these adorable Havs! Leeann, Ralph was alongside me just now and we both wondered why Sammy's photo was on the latest post here!! LOL 

Here are some I took today.......


----------



## [email protected]

*THE BOY...*

On the "eyes" theme, here's some pixs of my Buddy as a pup. He's 9 mos now so much more grown up, but it's hard to get him to sit still for a soulful picture--he's a whirling dervish like his last picture!


----------



## Maxmom

Adorable pictures! Buddy is so cute! Happy Havs!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter's Eyes*

Pictures of Dexter are very difficult, so whatever I get I am happy! I hope this picture is not too big.


----------



## maryam187

Linda, how about this:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just a little bit darker Maryam, Dexter is pretty black. He just had a bath too!


----------



## herrick51

This thread just gets better and better. What incredibly cute babies you ALL have. . .what great shots.

Rory, I just love Rico sooooo much. He reminds me of my Brody who I call my little "Owl-Face".

Here's what I mean:

Brody:









Darling Rico:









Barn Owl:









mary


----------



## Maxmom

I finally gave Cooper a bath. Boy, he's a handful at bathtime. Both of us are exhausted! lol But I did get a good picture. I'll try to get another when he is playing and I've had a nap!


----------



## shilohluv

*My new addition*

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. I just got my baby boy on Valentine's day and he is 5 1/2 months old. Here is a picture my daughter took the first day we got him. His name is Shiloh.

I think he is asking if it's ok he stays. With that face, how can anyone say no.


----------



## herrick51

What a beautiful boy Shiloh is!! Welcome.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Shiloh's mom, welcome to the forum! I love all of these photos, they're the sweetest dogs ever!!!


----------



## Sheri

Welcome, Shiloh and Mom! He's darling!


----------



## Maxmom

Welcome to the forum! Shiloh is going to be a heartbreaker! What a handsome boy!


----------



## LuvCicero

Shiloh is a cutie pie. Welcome to the group and we will look forward to more pictures!


----------



## gelbergirl

Welcome Shiloh and family!

Here are Henry's eyes saying "here I am with my toy, well let;s play!"


----------



## mintchip

Oliver







Comet is still over at Laurie's house playing with Logan ound:ound: and doesn't want his picture taken


----------



## kelrobin

Welcome Shiloh! What a cute cute face! Everyone's shots are so good . . . and I have yet to get a good one (it's hard to compete with some of these!)


----------



## marjrc

Awwww... Buddy is winking at us in his last picture! Cute! 

Hi there Oliver, you beautiful boy, you. 

Mary, I'm LOL here! They DO look like an owl!!! ound: At least you can see their handsome eyes. I love that! 

Shiloh, welcome to you and your mommy! So very glad you found us and have posted a pic. You are just too cute for words!! 

Cooper is beautiful! Henry makes me think of Ricky, very playful.


----------



## Sheri

I love seeing these close pictures of our beautiful pups!


----------



## Jane

Me too, Sheri! Here's one of Lincoln - looking pensive...


----------



## herrick51

Lincoln is soooo serious! What a beauty; do we all have fabulous furkids or what??


----------



## herrick51

OMG; I missed a page! I'm in love with Henry and Oliver both. . .


----------



## marjrc

Jane, Lincoln is so handsome, so majestic. Great picture!


----------



## Maxmom

Jane, Lincoln looks so handsome! You've also answered my question of whether you guys trim their eyes if they wear a top knot. I've nearly gotten the magnifying glass out trying to see in the pictures. Thanks for saving me the trouble!


----------



## Sheri

Jane, I erased my reply to you my accident yesterday!

Lincoln is so very gorgeous!! You take wonderful care of his beautiful coat.


----------



## gelbergirl

Oliver looks like a little person.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Miss Macy Moo*

This is Macy. She's a little girl, about 6 pounds. She is the cutest, sweetest thing on four legs! We adore her, can you tell?

She has very soulful eyes, and can tell you a lot with just a lift of one of her adorable little eyebrows.

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

This is one of my favorite pictures of Jersey. She was about 6 or 7 months old in this picture. She was out in the front yard (on our farm in Iowa) chasing grasshoppers. I didn't mind that so much, but I did mind all the crunching when she caught one! 

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## mintchip

Great shots!


----------



## CacheHavs

Wow I love everyone's pictures. It has been awhile since I was on here last, and there are a lot of pictures. I love seeing all the different 
looks and expressions that these little guys can give.

Jane Lincoln is so beautiful and Sally I love Oliver I don't remember who said it, but I agree that he looks like a little man

Keep the pictures coming I love seeing everyone's babies


----------



## hyindc

We love our Paco's amber eyes...whether we can only see one eye or two.


----------



## Maxmom

Wow, Macy is beautiful! You're right, her eyes are soulful.

That's a beautiful picture of Jersy (love that name!). She's a gorgeous Hav!

Paco! You have an amazing coat! Beautiful colors. The eyes have it, too!


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: Great photos everyone! :whoo:


----------



## judith

it would sure be hard to choose the best looking pup in the group. what great photos everyone.


----------



## baca008

Angry Avery


----------



## lfung5

Finally got a camera that works! Beats using my phone. I was able to get one of Fred, but cheated and used an old one of Mr Scuds & Bella.


----------



## earfax

*Mollie*

here is my Mollie and her I love you eyes


----------



## herrick51

I love this thread! Just when I think they couldn't get any cuter, there are Macy (sigh), Jersey, Paco, Avery, Mr Scuds, Bella and probaly a few others I've missed. The absolute best dogs in the whole, wide world!


----------



## LuvCicero

"Mom, why are you calling me Lincoln? I thought my name was Fussy Mussy!!"
View attachment 21120


----------



## kelrobin

OMG, these pictures are the cutest!! Why can I NOT get one of Jackson's eyes . . . probably because he always has hair in them and we don't do topknots . . . :brick:


----------



## Missy

and I only have eyes for you dear....

View attachment 21134


View attachment 21135


----------



## Maxmom

Badly focused, but Cooper looks a little like Missy in this picture!


----------



## thor's mom

*didn't get the eyes just yet*

We were having trouble getting Thor to sit still, but I did manage to snap this picture today and I thought I would try to post it. I wanted to add it to my profile like so many others have but I can't figure it out just yet. I did create an album and added it there. I also got a code from photobucket that I am posting here so hopefully the pic will show up. We are still battling the bad tear staining.
http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z240/dizzybirdsmom/?action=view&current=IMG_1212.jpg

This link was the best I could get, I was trying to get the photo to just insert here via the code but I guess I am doing something wrong.


----------



## marjrc

Oh those eyes! What amazing photos, everyone!! :whoo:

Thor's mom, to insert a photo, click on 'manage attachments' once you've clicked on 'post reply' . It will be below the text box somewhere. Once you've done that, a window will open and you can either browse on your computer to find the file you want to insert, or upload from a URL. Click 'upload' and then preview to see how it looks. 

Hmmm... I tried with your pic of Thor, but got an error msg. Sorry! Thought I could help you out, but maybe someone else can figure this one.


----------



## thor's mom

*trying again*

Ok so I have it attached. Any suggestions on how to add it to my profile so that it shows up on the left like others?


----------



## mimismom

oh Missy!! lovely!
Can't wait to meet Mr Cooper and Max!


----------



## Owen Lover

Thor's Mom- I'm new to the forum too and its a bit difficult to figure out some things. But to get the "avatar" picture to the left of the picture (above Join Date, Location, etc), click on "user cp" in the top navigation bar, in the left column under "settings and options", click on "edit avatar". Select "use custom avatar" and select the file either from your computer or type in the url (i'm not really familiar with that method). That should work...you may have to resize the picture if its too large. There's an image resize tool on the right side of the forum homepage that should do the trick.

If you're wanting the "signature" below all of your posts, go to "edit signature" that is right below "edit avatar" on the user cp page. You can type whatever in there, as well as have an image attached...as many people do. Hope that helps!


----------



## thor's mom

Awesome! I did it, thank you!


----------



## Maxmom

Great, Thor!

Elizabeth, Cooper and Max can't wait to meet Mimi!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - I love the avatar of Owen all stretched out - too cute!!


----------



## mintchip

I trimmed Oliver's bangs and :whoo:


----------



## Missy

Sally, is Oliver getting darker again? Adorable. Janan, Cooper does look a lot like Jasper in that photo.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Sally, is Oliver getting darker again? Adorable. Janan, Cooper does look a lot like Jasper in that photo.


He is getting a little darker but he was sitting in a sunny spot just as the sun was starting to set. I think it might be my new camera also :biggrin1:


----------



## thor's mom

Oliver is beautiful! I love the golden color in his ears.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Sally! Oliver is sooo handsome and I love seeing his eyes so well. He's got gorgeous ears! 

So....... maybe now we'll see more pics of handsome Comet?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom

My, my, Oliver, you handsome boy! Those eyes peeking through are gorgeous!


----------



## Sheri

Sally, is Oliver what is considered "red"? His ears are so pretty, and his expression is so sweet.


----------



## mintchip

Thank you everyone! 
Going by the chart----
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html
I think you would call his coloring- *GOLD - Rich warm colour from light caramel to toffee. There are very definite reddish highlights to the coat.*
It is hard to really get a good photo of the colors.......


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1: Here I am Marj...................


----------



## Sheri

Comet is so shiny! What a sweet face. He looks like he's being introspective there...


----------



## krmoulton

*Ditto's Eyes*

Melting my heart...


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ditto is beautiful!!!


----------



## marjrc

Comet, it's GREAT to see you! Looks like you just got a nice trimming. I love it! You and Oliver are handsome boys, did you know that? I'll bet mommy tells you that all the time. :biggrin1:

Ditto's eyes are beautiful! I love this shot!


----------



## Maxmom

Go Ditto! I got to kiss that sweet face this afternoon! He's a doll.


----------



## hyindc

Sheri,

I saw your question about a red havanese. The photo I am posting of Luke really doesn't belong in this thread, since you can't see his eyes. However, it does show what a red havanese (albeit a fuzzy one rather than a silky one) looks like. I also think the photos Jerome posts reflect that at least one of his dogs is red and silky. Luke is a puppy in this photo. But so far he has fully retained his color at his current age of 10 months, with no lighter roots, so we are hoping he stays red.


----------



## Sheri

Harvey,
Luke is a beautiful color. I love the unusual colors on some of these dogs!! Wouldn't it be fun to have one of each?! 'Course, that would lead to having about a dozen!...


----------



## hyindc

Sheri,

Yes, one of every color would be nice, and we'd need a very large kennel to house them all. However, we do daydream about a third one. And since we now have a tan chocolate and a red, we'd want one that looks just like Tucker (a very handsome grey and white) for our next one. By the way, I have a sister named Sherry who lives in Seattle. We love Whidbey Island...a great spot for multiple havs!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Luke is a teddy bear!


----------



## irnfit

Sally, I can't believe how much Oliver and Kodi look alike, even down to the brown nose. I think the only difference is in their coat. Oliver looks much silkier than Kodi.

I love the picture of Comet, too.


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> Sally, I can't believe how much Oliver and Kodi look alike, even down to the brown nose. I think the only difference is in their coat. Oliver looks much silkier than Kodi.
> 
> I love the picture of Comet, too.


Thanks! 
I can't resist adding this adorable face to the March challenge. I hope it is OK:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Sally, he's beautiful...who is it? (Should I know who it is?)


----------



## mintchip

Sheri if I have the right picture SHE is from a Forum member's family


----------



## mintchip

I think he is as well............


----------



## thor's mom

Beautiful pic mintchip. Its amazing to see what my Thor would look like without all that ugly tear staining. I am desperate to get rid of it.


----------



## mintchip

thor's mom said:


> Beautiful pic mintchip. Its amazing to see what my Thor would look like without all that ugly tear staining. I am desperate to get rid of it.


:hug:Thor is still a puppy?????? 
Oliver had terrible tear stain as a puppy. My sister was against me getting a light colored face for that reason but I feel in love with his face!!!!!
He grew out of it, He gets fresh parsley and yogurt with his kibble now.
I hope I haven't jinx myself but it hasn't returned 
Best wishes:hug:
PS-Thor is adorable


----------



## thor's mom

Thor will be one year old on April Fool's Day, so then if you still consider that a puppy maybe just for a few more days.


----------



## marjrc

OH! Oh! Oh! I love Luke!!! Look at all that red fuzz!! AND a tan chocolate? Well, pooh, that just isn't fair, now is it? :biggrin1: 

Awwwww, Sally, those are lovely eyes on lovely Havs! Any clue as to whose they are? I thought the first one might be Piaget, but ...... ?


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> OH! Oh! Oh! I love Luke!!! Look at all that red fuzz!! AND a tan chocolate? Well, pooh, that just isn't fair, now is it? :biggrin1:
> 
> Awwwww, Sally, those are lovely eyes on lovely Havs! Any clue as to whose they are? *I thought the first one might be Piaget, but *...... ?


close but :behindsofa: NO


----------



## trueblue

Well, this one was certainly a challenge for me...I can't seem to get a good eye pic of my Cricket. Here are the results of my efforts...


----------



## Lina

Kim, Cricket is beautiful! And you have a good eye photo of her in your avatar! I fixed up the first one for you so you can see her eye better. If you click on it you can see it bigger... hope you don't mind!


----------



## trueblue

Thanks, Carolina. I need to learn some tricks. Just don't have time... :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurasch

This was a fun assignment (for me anyway, Pepper does NOT like that big old camera eye staring at him at all, and especially not up close!). I've never thought of capturing his eyes.


----------



## Sheri

I'm melting...melting...


----------



## kelrobin

I am in love with Luke's fur - eyes or no eyes. What a cutie! Love his color :flame: And Sally, I have always had a crush on Oliver . . . I also think your cuts on your dogs are so adorable. Comet's little muzzle is stunning. I need to take lessons from you for puppy cuts. Cricket looks like a yummy chocolate sundae, and Pepper looks so shiny and silvery. You can tell I am into the fur/hair!!

Here is Jackson when I caught him coming around the corner . . . moved the hair out of his eyes for a split second. Now his bangs are cut and flopping back in . . .


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jackson is beautiful!


----------



## hyindc

Jackson is a beautiful cutie. We live in the city, and three dogs are more than I care to walk at one time. Otherwise I'd be looking for a Jackson look-alike to be the perfect complement to the two we have!!!


----------



## mintchip

[email protected] said:


> I am in love with Luke's fur - eyes or no eyes. What a cutie! Love his color :flame: And Sally, I have always had a crush on Oliver . . . I also think your cuts on your dogs are so adorable. Comet's little muzzle is stunning. I need to take lessons from you for puppy cuts. Cricket looks like a yummy chocolate sundae, and Pepper looks so shiny and silvery. You can tell I am into the fur/hair!!
> 
> Here is Jackson when I caught him coming around the corner . . . moved the hair out of his eyes for a split second. Now his bangs are cut and flopping back in . . .


Thank you
Jackson is adorable!


----------



## Lina

So many gorgeous eyes! I love each and every one of them. 

Here's the latest I got of Kubrick. I love this picture!


----------



## mimismom

Lina~
I am loving your camera! It captured Kubrick's eye and face perfectly!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He looks like he's thinking!


----------



## kelrobin

Wow, what a shot of Kubrick! He looks like a wise old sage . . .


----------



## lcy_pt

Everyone has done a wonderful job! Luving these eye shots...great idea Marj!

Finally got Harley & Seymour to stop moving long enough to take these pics....


----------



## Missy

oh Kubrick! stunning. and there are my two little guys Harley and Seymour. so cute.


----------



## marjrc

Wow! Your pics are amazing, everyone! Cricket is beautiful. So glad Maryam lightened that pic up a bit.


----------



## marjrc

*Some shots of Ricky........ *

View attachment 21341


*I know, Mom. I know! Yet another picture. sigh......... *

View attachment 21342


----------



## emazeredo

*1st photo challange*

I just made it this month! yay!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have a big problem with weird eyes. How do you guys avoid or remove it?


----------



## kelrobin

Ann . . . are you talking about red eye or the pupils going white? I think a lot of it depends on the angle of light. Explain or show what you are trying to avoid


----------



## Maxmom

Are you using flash? You might try turning off the flash.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't know how to turn off the flash! DH has a real camera, a Nikon D200 so he takes real photos, mine's a point and shoot.

Sometime they have white dots, Scooter gets yellow ones and Murphy has green ones. Odd... I can't fix it in iPhoto either.


----------



## kelrobin

Did you try editing with the red eye feature in iPhoto? That works really well for me. I'm not sure the iPhoto feature will work on yellow and green, though. I do also have a red eye reduction feature on my Canon G9. Maybe you just need to steal DH's :evil:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've tried and it doesn't really work on the dogs.

I'm walking on thin ice with bringing home the puppy, if I touch his camera I'd be dead! ound:


----------



## kelrobin

When you run out of things to spend $$ on (teehee), get some good photo editing software . . . Photoshop is top of the line or Photoshop Elements is less expensive.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's for DH to do, he's an IT guy so he does that. I'll make him post some of his photos. BTW-I'll NEVER run out of things to spend money on! We call the UPS guy "Brown Santa" around here!


----------



## marjrc

Any more "Eye" photos??? 

I hope you enjoyed this month's challenge. Please feel free to post more pics here any time.


----------



## mintchip

Any hints for April?????


----------



## marjrc

Nope. :biggrin1:


----------



## hyindc

Forgive me if this has already been tried, but how about "Sleeping Havanese." They look sooooo innocent and cute then. It also means folks who have a hard time catching their pups in a pose long enough for a photo will have an easier time of it. Here are a couple to get us started if those who make the monthly decision agree -


----------



## Lina

Marj!!! It's April already! :boink:


----------



## lcy_pt

Hahahaha! Good April Fool's Joke Marj :suspicious:.... Now bring on this month's challenge :ear:


----------



## mom23girls

I know...I'm a little late, but here's one of Amy I took yesterday. Thought you might enjoy it 

-Jen


----------



## marjrc

Harvey, there is a thread regarding our sleeping Havs, http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2957&highlight=sleeping+Havs and it can most certainly be added to. I actually did think of making it a recent challenge, but with the nice weather approaching (finally!), I'll let sleeping dogs lie for now. :biggrin1: Your guys look so comfy! 

Cute picture of Amy and yeah, yeah...... it's posted...... stop poking!


----------



## mintchip

Better late than never........................


----------



## marjrc

Never too late for gorgeous pictures! Comet is beautiful and so serious.


----------



## [email protected]

I love Comet's face and haircut, and his white eyebrows (like they were perfectly painted on). He's one of my favorites when I see his photos.

Rose


----------

